# Movies



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Is there a movie or 2 that you have seen at least 100 time or more and STILL watch it it it come on???


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 19, 2006)

In no particular order:

1) The Princess Bride
2) The Fifth Element
3) Braveheart
4) Rob Roy
5) The Legend Of The Drunken Master
6) Young Frankenstein
7) Casablanca
8) Mortal Kombat (lol...seriously!)
9) It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
10) The Nightmare Before Christmas


----------



## Lisa (Sep 19, 2006)

In no particular order and sometimes just for back ground noise when doing stuff around the house:

Harry Potter (anyone in the series)
Pirates
Madagascar
Princess Bride
Lethal Weapons (again anyone)
True Lies

I know there are more, just can't recal right now


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 19, 2006)

Yup.  Dead Poet's Society, Princess Bride, and Big Trouble in Little China spring to mind immediately... I'm sure there are others...


----------



## ajs1976 (Sep 19, 2006)

For a 100 and over, I think the only one is Star Wars, although Empire Strikes Back is getting close.

Shawshank Redemption and Braveheart also pretty high up there.


----------



## ajs1976 (Sep 19, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> 1) The Princess Bride
> 2) The Fifth Element
> 
> 6) Young Frankenstein


 
These would also be on my list.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 19, 2006)

Fast Times at Ridgemount High
Caddyshack
Predator
Black Hawk Down
Apocolypse Now
Top Gun
King Pin


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

Point Break
The 13th Warrior
Young Frankenstein
Time Bandits


----------



## King (Sep 19, 2006)

lol, wow I'm actually quite surprised my choice movie made some of your lists. There is only one movie I've seen 100's of times - The Princess Bride.


----------



## Drac (Sep 19, 2006)

ANY of the Hammer or Universal Horror movies..


----------



## Kreth (Sep 19, 2006)

Braveheart
Rob Roy
Monthy Python and The Holy Grail
The Princess Bride
Blade Runner
The Road Warrior

There's a few that immediately come to mind.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh lordy, there are a spate of movies that I watch repeatedly. While the list is seemingly endless I do have a "top-ten" that changes order from time to time and a "top-five" that doesn't change order because they're just simply too damn great to move down the list. 

Off the top of my head: (note if it starts going alphabetical it's because I'm getting it off my list of movies)

Ben Hur (1959 Charlton Heston)
Shawshank Redemption
Seven Samurai
Ran
Star Wars (original three ...ok, ok, Ep. 4, 5 & 6 )
Braveheart
Meet John Doe
Maltese Falcon
Casablanca
City Lights (Charlie Chaplin... this is a* MUST SEE* for anyone who hasn't!!)
Das Boot (The Boat) 
True Grit
Enter The Dragon
Hero
Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon
Cyrano de Bergerac 1950	(Jose Ferrer -- his acting with this is fantastic!) 
Day The Earth Stood Still 
Duck Soup (Marx Brothers ... another *MUST SEE*!) 
A Fish Called Wanda (Don't ever, *ever* call me stupid!) 
The Good, The Bad, & The Ugly
Highlander
The Hunchback Of Norte Dame 1939 (Laughton)
Jeremiah Johnson
Kellys Heroes
King Kong 1933	original	
Les Miserables	1935 (March/Laughton)
Oliver!	1968 (one of the best musicals)
The Princess Bride
The Rock						
Rocky							
Rocky II						
Sahara 1943 (This is a great war movie with Bogart)
Sixteen Candles	(What's a Hoppening Hot Stuff?) 
Terminator
Tommy Boy
Harry Potter Series 
Usual Suspects
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill (1 & 2)
The War Of The Worlds 1953
Whats Up Doc? (A great comedy one of the last Screwball Comedies)

whew... too many I know (but not all of my repeats) .... but yeah I do watch these again and again 
If you haven't seen any of these ... by all means rent them and watch 'em...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2006)

The Princess Bride
Point Break
Blade Runner
All of the Star Wars Movies
Apocalypse Now
Pirates of the Caribbean (the greatest movie ever)
The Fifth Element
The Last Samurai (god it has been on every other night on AMC lately)

to name a few.


----------



## bydand (Sep 19, 2006)

Oh there are a couple that I just can't tear myself away from if they are on.

1: Casablanca
2: Monty Python in Search of the Holy Grail
3: Brother Bear (kiddo's got me hooked)
4: Star Wars
5: Abbott and Costillo meet Frankenstein (also the one where they join the French Foreign Legion)
6: SpongeBob SquarePants: The Movie (another one thanks to the ruffians.)


----------



## Kreth (Sep 19, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> The Last Samurai (god it has been on every other night on AMC lately)


Howinhell is a movie that just came out in 2003 a "classic"? :idunno:


----------



## jenngibbs2000 (Sep 19, 2006)

Obviously, Zoolander...

Grease
Philadelphia Story (the Cary Grant one)
Parenthood (It so takes on new depth when you are indeed a parent)
Sense & Sensibility
Four Weddings & A Funeral
Notting Hill
Quadraphenia
When Harry Met Sally
so many more...

Clearly, I enjoy a nice juicy chick flick!

Jenn


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 19, 2006)

Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (Gene Wilder > Johnny Depp)
Spaceballs
Young Frankenstein
The Princess Bride
True Lies
Judge Dredd
Demolition Man
Con Air
Passenger 57
The Fugitive
U.S. Marshalls
M.I.B.
The Perfect Weapon
The Running Man
Predator
Armed & Dangerous
Gone in 60 Seconds

Those are the ones off the top of my head.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 19, 2006)

In no particular order or genre, these are some of the movies I never get tired of watching.  I've seen the following at least half a dozen times or more:

-Any movies from the ORIGINAL Star Wars Trilogy (NOT that Special Edition crap, or the even crappier prequels)
-Shrek 1 and 2
-Bring it On
-Legally Blonde
-Terminator 1 and 2
-Kill Bill 1 and 2
-Aliens
-Supercop
-Better Off Dead
-Rush Hour 1 and 2


----------



## Kacey (Sep 19, 2006)

Let's see... in no particular order

Shrek I & II
The Big Chill
Keeping the Faith
The Truth About Cats and Dogs
The Lion King
Coming to America
Trading Places
Harry Potter (any)
The Karate Kid
The Emperor's New Groove
Mr. Holland's Opus
Ocean's Eleven & Twelve
The Princess Bride

I _could_ go on... and probably will at some later point, but when I'm done eating, I have to go read several chapters in a text book.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 19, 2006)

For me, in random order:

To Kill a Mockingbird
It's A Wonderful Life
Dances With Wolves
Casablanca
The Sting
From Here To Eternity
The Patriot
Blazing Saddles
Princess Bride
Trading Places 
Risky Business


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Sep 19, 2006)

In NO real order:
 Harry Potter(all of them)
 The X-Men(all of them)
 Pirates of the Carribean
 Evil Dead series
 RENT
 Rocky Horror Picture Show
 The Blues Brothers
 Star Wars(all 6 of them, though the original trilogy is better)
 Shaun of the Dead
 Hair
 any Disney movie(animated ones, mostly)
 any of the Muppet movies

And, I just realized I'm slightly geeky! Oh, well!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 20, 2006)

The Nightmare Before Christmas (Fave movie of all time)
Princess Bride
Baseketballs (my guilty pleasure)
Anne of Greene Gables (yep, I'm a dork)
Bloodsport

Has anyone else notice that the Princess Bride seems to come up often on these lists?

AoG


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2006)

I forgot about spaceballs.  "Good Lord, they've gone plaid!" I love that line, along with the "good Helmet" one.  LOL


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 20, 2006)

ArmorOfGod said:


> Has anyone else notice that the Princess Bride seems to come up often on these lists?
> 
> AoG


 
It's incontheivable it shouldn't.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 20, 2006)

For me:

Princess Bride
Star Wars
D.O.A.
Three and Four Musketeers (1973 versions)
Grosse Point Blank
A Bridge too Far
Saving Private Ryan
Fight Club
Fist of Legend

Probably a few others that don't come to mind at the moment.

Jeff


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, a few others- Leon (aka, The Professional); Seven Samurai; Blade Runner


----------



## bydand (Sep 20, 2006)

Had a night to think about them and came up with some more movies I can watch over and over.

Das Boot,
Awakenings,
African Queen,
Escanaba In Da Moonlight.


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2006)

Jonathan said:
			
		

> Blade Runner


Another great one...


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2006)

bydand said:


> Abbott and Costillo meet Frankenstein


 
I forgt that one and I own it...Great movie...


----------



## Drac (Sep 20, 2006)

ArmorOf God said:
			
		

> has anyone noticed that Proncess Bride comes up often on these lists


 



OnlyAnEgg said:


> It's incontheivable it shouldn't.


 
What is up with that movie???


----------



## jenngibbs2000 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh yeah, Tombstone!  So great and Val Kilmer is so hot in it!  Sorry, this is what happens when you are nudging 40 with one husband, two kids and two dogs!


----------



## matt.m (Sep 20, 2006)

you know I don't care where in the story Daredevil, Elektra, or Batman and Robin are I will watch the rest.

Star Wars, Empire, Jedi, along with

Bloodsport
Sudden Death
Lionheart
Highlander
Under Siege
Romeo Must Die


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 21, 2006)

Drac said:


> What is up with that movie???


 
Well, first:
_Grandfather:  That's right. When I was your age, television was called books. And this is a special book. Sits.  It was the book my father used to read to me when I was sick, Takes book and I used to read it to your father, and today, I'm gonna read it to you. 
Grandson:  Does it got any sports in it? 
Grandfather:  Are you kidding? Fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, True Love, miracles.... 
Grandson:  Doesn't sound too bad. I'll try and stay awake._

And second:
_Grandfather:  "Westley didn't reach his destination. His ship was attacked by the Dread Pirate Roberts, who never left captives alive. When Buttercup got the news that Westley was murdered,--" 
Grandson:  Murdered by pirates is good...._ 

It's got EVERYTHING!  And, it's well-acted and heart-warming and hilarious.


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 21, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Well, first:
> _Grandfather:  That's right. When I was your age, television was called books. And this is a special book. Sits.  It was the book my father used to read to me when I was sick, Takes book and I used to read it to your father, and today, I'm gonna read it to you.
> Grandson:  Does it got any sports in it?
> Grandfather:  Are you kidding? Fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, True Love, miracles....
> ...




I totally agree!

The scene with the "battle of wits" over the cup of poison is an absolute classic. And I still occasionally approach students at our dojang and say:
"My name is Inigo Montoya....prepare to die!"


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 21, 2006)

lol...I still have a habit of correcting people by saying, _"You keep saying that word.  I do not think it means what you think it means"_


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 21, 2006)

Martial Tucker said:


> I totally agree!
> 
> The scene with the "battle of wits" over the cup of poison is an absolute classic. And I still occasionally approach students at our dojang and say:
> "My name is Inigo Montoya....prepare to die!"


 
My personal favorite from Inigo is at the climax of his personal vendetta.  It darkens the story a bit, but it's that scene that makes me go "YEAH!" after everything the characters have dealt with.

Also, I heartily suggest reading the actual novel... it does deviate from what you see in the movie, and IIRC, it explains why therein.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 21, 2006)

Jonathan said:


> Also, I heartily suggest reading the actual novel... it does deviate from what you see in the movie, and IIRC, it explains why therein.


 
I just finished reading it for the first time and, I have to admit, it's much better!  I love the backstory and editorial comments.


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> It's got EVERYTHING! And, it's well-acted and heart-warming and hilarious.


 
It must be me then..


----------



## bydand (Sep 21, 2006)

Drac said:


> It must be me then..



I'll second that statement.  Don't get it at all. :idunno:  Wife loves the movie, but I'm just "Isn't there a Tigers game on somewhere, anywhere?"


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2006)

bydand said:


> I'll second that statement. Don't get it at all. :idunno: Wife loves the movie


 
Well that makes 2 of us..My wife and step-daughter also love it...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 21, 2006)

I too was bitten by it's charm when I first saw it. Before I just passed it off as a kid's movie but an (adult) friend of mine made me sit down and we started watching it... since then... 
------------------
ANCIENT BOOER: Boo! Boooo! Boooo! Booo! 
BUTTERCUP:  Why do you do this?
ANCIENT BOOER: Because you had love in your hands, and you gave it up.
BUTTERCUP (distraught): But they would have killed Westley if I hadn't done it.
ANCIENT BOOER: Your true love lives and you marry another --
(to the crowd) -- True love saved her in the Fire Swamp, and she treated it like garbage. And that's what she is, the Queen of Refuse! So, bow down to her if you want. Bow to her. Bow to the Queen of Slime, the Queen of Filth, the Queen of Putrescence. Boo! Boo! Rubbish! Filth! Slime! Muck! Boo! Boo!
-----------------------------

You're really that smart?
Let me put it this way: have you ever heard of Plato, Aristotle, Socrates?
Yes
Morons.
----------
You fell victim to one of the classic blunders. The most famous is "Never get involved in a land war in Asia." But only slightly less well known is this: "Never go in against a Sicilian when death is on the line."

(He laughs and cackles until he falls over dead.)
------------
BUTTERCUP: On the high seas, your ship attacked, and the Dread Pirate Roberts never takes prisoners.

MAN IN BLACK: (explaining as a teacher might)
I can't afford to make exceptions. Once word leaks out that a pirate has gone soft, people begin to disobey you, and then it's nothing but work, work, work, all the time.

Those and *many* more such classics...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 21, 2006)

Even though we're letting the thread drift some and I really should say something about that, I have to add this bit of dialogue:

Fezzik:  You just shook your head! That doesn't make you happy? 
Westley: _Turns to Fezzik. _ My brains, his steel, and your strength, against sixty men, and you think a little head jiggle is supposed to make me happy? Hmmmm? _Fezzik smiles._ I mean, if we only had a wheelbarrow, that would be something. 
Inigo:  Where did we put that wheelbarrow the Albino had? 
Fezzik:  Over the Albino, I think.


----------



## Blindside (Sep 21, 2006)

Ok, this is a bit predictable: The Princess Bride

but also:
Fist of Legend
Shashank Redemption
The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## JasonASmith (Sep 21, 2006)

Monty Ptyhon and the Holy Grail
The Life of Brian
How to Irritate People
Blazing Saddles
The History of the World, Part 1
Spaceballs
Young Frankenstein
Animal House
National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation
All of the Pink Panther movies
Predator
Dune
The One
Hero
Fist of Legend
In addition, I watch a lot of British comedy on DVD, so I have numerous series of Blackadder, Red Dwarf, Father Ted, Fawlty Towers, The Thin Blue Line, the Flying Circus, et al...


----------



## Drac (Sep 21, 2006)

JasonASmith said:


> Monty Ptyhon and the Holy Grail
> The Life of Brian
> How to Irritate People
> *Blazing Saddles
> ...


 
All those with the asterick are ones I forgot for my list..


----------



## bluemtn (Sep 26, 2006)

I LOVE the movie "The Princess Bride."  That's pretty much the only one I'll watch over and over again if given the chance.


----------



## AKiddo77 (Nov 13, 2006)

Kill Bill 1 & 2
Pulp Fiction
The Godfather I & II
Scarface
The Notebook
The Karate Kid
American Pie Series

I'm sure there's more in there, but that's all I can think of right now


----------

